# Pasting up



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

I just got 6 chicks two days ago and two of them have developed pasting on their vents. Their vents are still open but I've read lots about chicks dying from pasting up. Any ideas on how to help my little ones stop pasting up? I've never raised chicks before so I'm not sure what's the best methods. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Clean it with warm damp cloths, so I think. I have not yet had the problem. We use medicated feed to begin with, I think that helps. Good luck. I am sure you will get other comments and assist here.


----------



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Jim! That's what I did to get it off but I don't know how to stop it altogether. Just wanna be a good momma to my chicks!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

It happens , there is no way to stop it. Have fun!


----------



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

I put some ground up oatmeal in their feed and it seemed to help, I had about 8 with pasty butts and after a week they were all clean and fine.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I had a bit of pasting with one of my little ones. I would take a wash cloth with warm water and clean her bum. It takes some patients because it can be real hard and you don't want to pull and tear the bum. Wait till it's soften before you pull it! I would hold her bum under the light to make sure I could see all the stuff was removed. It lasted a few days with me doing the same routine and clearing the bum. Then it stopped all together. No more pasty bum. But I would check the chick through out the day when she was pasting up. I'm really glad she made it through! It was pretty bad at one point I was worried but continued to clean gently the area and it just cleared up. She was completely blocked at one point and I was so grateful I caught it! Now she's growing big and is about six weeks old. She healthy and happy thank God! Just be very persistent on checking her bum while she's going through this. Keep the bum clean and dry it after and she will be just fine! I know it's kind of scary but she should get through it with your help. Mine would chirp as if I was killing her but I knew it needed to be done. If the bum looks sore you can put a small amount of ointment on it. I never had to use the ointment but I read it can help. Hopefully it will cure up in a few days. I never changed the diet, and mine cured up in a couple of days on it's own. I wish you the best! Hopefully she will get over the pasty bum really soon.


----------



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Realsis! I have noticed that all the others that had pasting up don't have it any more but one just can't seem to get over it. So I'll keep up with the soaking and hope its just from the stress of being moved so much the last couple days!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes that could be it also could be temps in the brooder. But it's likely due to stress. My little Betty had it pretty bad, infact her little bum was completely sealed at one point from the feces. I kept checking on her and cleaning her she hated it! I did give a little electrolytes in her water but didn't have to change the diet. Keep a good watch on her and if she's not getting better in a few days maybe you can add a food to help her out. You can give the electrolytes a try too and see if they help any. I know what your going though and it is scary because if the vent isn't free they can die. But it sounds like your on top of the situation and I'm sure she will be just fine! I always had my warm cloth ready for my Betty.: ) then just out of the blue it stopped. My Betty had the issue as soon as she came. I think shipping was really stressful for her. Just keep a sharp eye on her and I'm sure it will stop soon. How is she doing now? Is she eating and drinking normally? Is she active. Keep us posted on her. With Betty she was active and eating and drinking normally it just seemed to paste up every time she went. Please let us know if anything changes with her ok. I'm certain it should be fine. I read if the pasting continues to feed ground up raw oatmeal and mix with food. See if that might help. I wish you the best!


----------



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

Well since yesterday they haven't had any issues! Yay! Just cleaned them up and dried them off yesterday and so far so good! I'm keeping a close eye on them though just to make sure everything is working like it should. Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i add a little grit to their feed when they have that problem
i wet a Qtip & remove any poop stuck to their butts
i only use non medicated feed & have very few problems.

piglett


----------



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

Haven't had any more issues so I think it was just stress. I don't feed them medicated feed and am going to get them some grit this weekend so I can start giving them some treats! Yummy worms! Lol. Just hope that doesn't make it start up again! If it does I know what to do thanks to all of you on here! Thank you!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so happy it went away! Like with my Betty. It just stopped happening all of a sudden. This is great news! Take care of your babies and post some pictures of them please! Mine are growing soo quickly! Here's a new pic of mine. Please show me your babies!


----------



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

Here they are! They are growing so fast!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

here are mine
http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad117/piglett2195/CHICKENS/2013%20FLUFF%20BALLS/Picture050_zpsaf523393.jpg


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Great pics! Making me very jealous!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

i love the pictures! they are so adorable! i just want to hug them! babies are so precious! enjoy! they really grow fast! I'm so happy every one is doing so good now! they are so sweet! how old are they now?


----------



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

They will be three weeks old on Tuesday! Here is an updated pic!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i have 32 more eggs "cooking" in the bator rite now
the 13th will be the big day


----------

